# Overhydration



## dodidoki (Nov 3, 2013)

It is happening only with my bessaes and fischeriis. Pic shows one of my fischeriis. Spots has oily looking, begin just day after watering day and disappear within 2-3 days, leaving only a tiny brown spot or nothing.
I use 150 ppm K-lite, every 10th day. Roots are okay, I think it is a sign of good - too good- water absorbtion. Any idea to solve this problem?


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you talking about the brown spots in the center crease that looks like a split, or the dark irregular spots off to the sides?

These leaves look huge for fisherii.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2013)

Never heard or seen of that. Looks like mechanical damge to me but if it goes away, no problem. BTW, are you sure that's fischeri?


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 4, 2013)

Rick said:


> Are you talking about the brown spots in the center crease that looks like a split, or the dark irregular spots off to the sides?
> 
> These leaves look huge for fisherii.



The dark irregular ones. I had a look at the plant and one is disappeared for today. It looks some extracellular oedema.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't recall ever seeing anything like that.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 5, 2013)

Does it show also on the top surface of the leaf? or only on the lower surface?

Is your water a lot colder than the leaf temperature when yo water?


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 5, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Does it show also on the top surface of the leaf? or only on the lower surface?
> 
> Is your water a lot colder than the leaf temperature when yo water?



Only the lowe surfaces are affected. 
I collect water into a big boil in GH, I direct rainwater from proof of GH into this and also the water produced by RO system. I always check TDS of water before watering, tds meter measure temps, too, what is between 21-23 Celsius.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 5, 2013)

The strange that only two species are affected, bessae and fischerii. Furthermore only bessae flavums. Red type has no this problem.
I think it is overhydration, because one of my papuanum had similar signs, and when I put it near the fan, signs disappeared without leaving any demage. I usually put these plants near the fan just after watering for 2 days, and this way signs are tends to be disappeared.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2014)

That is very interesting, but it happened to me as well.
I am still not sure what it is though, and here is why.

I have over one hundred paphs. (sorry, no phrags any more)
I soak them often. Sometimes for hours because I go out and forget about it.
I have only seen *THREE* of my paphs (two green complex and one coloratum maudiae) showing this water soaked regions but only on the newly emerging leaf tip.

At first I panicked thinking I had a bacterial rot.
I did not take actions but waited a few days. It just went away.
The water soaked regions turned into solid green tissues.
It was rather fascinating!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2014)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I have over one hundred paphs. (sorry, no phrags any more)



ity:


----------

